# Manifold failure!



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

Thought you guys may find this interesting. Never seen a manifold fail like this. Its very The Fast and the Furious, my floor board were ok though. 

Off a 01 6speed Allroad with 134K. No damage whatsoever to the mating surfaces on the heads. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/looneys_on_the_lawn/sets/72157626001675184/










Flickr is being a pain...short story is there were five or so cracks all the way through into the runners. Couple shops couldnt find the problem with miss-fires. I pulled the codes and also see a lean trim code. Did a smoke test and saw a very small crack next to one of the bolts. Little did I know how bad it was once until I pulled the manifold off to change it.


----------



## NOTORIOUS VR (Sep 25, 2002)

eh, sorry but that looks like it was tightened down on top of something for a failure in that area...


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

Yeah, thats what I am thinking as well. Bizarre regardless.


----------

